# Raja Bell Finds Niche As Bobcats' Crowd Pleaser



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> His first three years in the NBA, Raja Bell was labeled a defensive specialist. The past few years, he's been called a 3-point specialist.
> 
> His true specialty transcends basketball. At least that's how Bell's father sees it.
> 
> ...


http://www.charlotteobserver.com/bobcats/story/485721.html


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

He's looking hella good this year for the Cats. Hopefully the Bobcats can find a way to get a consistent team going, and sustain some substance in the league. (No way I think they are close to being Finals champions.)


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

I don't like Bell (mostly for that run-in with Kobe), but, he has been playing solid ball for this team lately. and as far as the Cats go, I can't explain exactly what it is, but I want to see this team succeed for some reason. its good to see them doing better. 

only eight wins to .500, which in the East, is more than achievable.


----------



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

Since Larry Brown has came over, he's made two beautiful moves in his first year.

1. The JRich/Bell/Diaw trade. While J Rich is a talented player and good scorer, Bell and Diaw has been what the doctor ordered. Diaw has opened things up for Okafor, brought his inside out game here and Bell is that lockdown defender we were looking for.

2. Not trading Raymond. Raymond is argubly the best player on this team. He is finally showing with help he can be the guy.

Here's to a playoff run, GO CATS!


----------

